# HMS Royal Arthur



## krela (Sep 29, 2005)

*Hazards*: asbestos roofing, missing manhole covers, derelict buildings

HMS Royal Arthur was originally a mobilisation camp to evaluate and kit out mobilised troops I think second world war, once it moved to corsham it became a petty officer training camp for the Royal Navy until it closed in 1993.

It's been stripped by gypsies and trashed by kids, some buildings have severe fire damage and almost all have asbestos board roofs. There's also a serious fly tipping problem going on which makes the local news regularly.

It's also now used for police dog training.


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2005)

General chat thread for this location can be found here, please keep this thread to new information only and discuss it on that thread.


----------



## wezel (Dec 4, 2005)

As an ex-matelot I have been to Royal Arthur when it was active.If I can just correct your description.It was a Leadership Training establishment and although a large number of the people who went there were Petty O fficers it was not exclusively for them.One of the photo is of the camp Theatre where films were shown and on other occassions as part of the course you and some of the other members of your course were expected to devise some sort of entertainment.


----------



## deenjay (Mar 28, 2009)

This is no longer owned by the MOD it is now owned by Lunney Assetts a IOM company
the fly tipping was solved by a very large gate but it is still accessible by foot or motorcycle.
it has been very vandelised,
ok there are plans on the North wilts Council site for the proposed development
http://planning.northwilts.gov.uk/DocsOnline/20477_47.pdf
so if you are considering visiting this site make it SOON as it wont be there much longer.

the company will give you acess to this site but you will have to sign a public liability waiver ( if you hurt yourself tough luck in other words )

i have the relevant contact details for a visit to this site ( some of you already know this ) 

pm me if you need them

i will be visiting this site tommorow so i will post pictures,


----------



## krela (Mar 28, 2009)

deenjay said:


> This is no longer owned by the MOD it is now owned by Lunney Assetts a IOM company
> the fly tipping was solved by a very large gate but it is still accessible by foot or motorcycle.
> it has been very vandelised,
> ok there are plans on the North wilts Council site for the proposed development
> ...



Hmm, it's a walk in site, no permission needed. Just join the dog walkers.

I've been there at least 50 times in the past 4 years, shot music videos there, all sorts.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 28, 2009)

Im afraid your photos are not showing?


----------



## krela (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a 3 1/2 year old report!!!

There's much more recent reports around.


----------



## deenjay (Mar 28, 2009)

you may have been in there but you wern't legally doing so, it was meant to have security, just that seems lacking.

i only mentioned it as i was chatting to John from the council on thursday about it so get there before its gone, as there are HUGE developments in progress in this area,


----------



## krela (Mar 28, 2009)

deenjay said:


> you may have been in there but you wern't legally doing so, it was meant to have security, just that seems lacking.
> 
> i only mentioned it as i was chatting to John from the council on thursday about it so get there before its gone, as there are HUGE developments in progress in this area,



They've been saying that for the past 5 years, I'll believe it when I see it, and the same with the old rudloe manor site.

Thanks for the info though. I'll have to get a couple more visits in just in case the council do finally pull their finger out of their arses and finally do something useful with the sites.


----------



## deenjay (Mar 28, 2009)

they are hoping when the delopment of the new site ( the one im not going to discuss ) is finished then the planed development will be rushed through giving local homes to the new employees.

although with the area of land there im surprised to the small amount of accomodation being provided.

if it was a barrat homes site there would be 7 or 8 times more houses in that sized peice of land.

but corsham is at the moment being over developed big time with their latest development katharine park being a negative equity nightmare at the moment.

a few years back there were talks of plans to develop this for bristol rovers football club but that fell through,


----------

